# Genie working but not the Mini Client (No server found)



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Hi,
So...I cant get the Genie mini to connect to a server.
Did resets etc.....
I have Century Link for the internet.
I believe all my hookups are correct because in order to rewatch tv in the bedroom I disconnected the mini since it was not working and reconnected my old receiver.
The old one works fine with the living room new Genie HDDVR.
So where do we start?
Any thoughts?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

What message/screen are you getting when you say you can't connect? What's the color of the network LED on the front of the mini client? Have you tried rebooting the Genie to see if that helps?


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Basically "No servers found" and green.Did all the resets etc....


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Also checked whole home and allowed etc


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You could try holding in the reset button on the client for 12 seconds which should cause it to return to all the default settings. You'd then have to go through the add/replace client setup on the Genie to add it back in again, assuming that it sees it after doing that.


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Ill try that.
I did reset all at the same time a few times.
I want to take a few pics and post them to make sure all my connections are correct.
Could it be that I need a video bridge?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If it's the wireless mini, yes you need the bridge. Did you not get one?


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Held it in ..No luck.
How do I include some pics here? Possible?


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Sorry,
Internet went down 
What next? LOL
They didnt send a bridge.
Must be it right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are they wireless Clients or do they a spot to connect a coax cable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> If it's the wireless mini, yes you need the bridge. Did you not get one?


If they didn't have a WVB how would they have a green network light on the client?


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!
It was the adapter for the old receiver that was interfering.
Disconnected that and directly connected coax to main receiver.
Dave of Directv in Ohio was an ace.
Walked through and he reactivated.Works great.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Didnt need the bridge after all.


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

Long Island rocks by the way!
Go often on conferences to New York.


----------



## TexasCanuck (May 2, 2014)

My adopted Texans are not shabby either!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TexasCanuck said:


> Held it in ..No luck.
> *How do I include some pics here? Possible?*


When you post, choose advanced for more options, then you can browse your computer to find the pic you want to upload.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

TexasCanuck said:


> Thanks guys!
> It was the adapter for the old receiver that was interfering.
> Disconnected that and directly connected coax to main receiver.
> Dave of Directv in Ohio was an ace.
> ...


I guess you mean that the BBC was still connected....


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> I guess you mean that the BBC was still connected....


...or a BSF


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inf0z said:


> ...or a BSF


or a DECA....


----------

